# Music like Sinead O'Connor's



## Daniela (Sep 15, 2014)

Is there anything out there resembling Sinead O'Connor album "Theology"?

What comes to my mind are people like Kate Bush, Nico and Bridget St. John at their most sparse and melancholy. I LOVE IT. I want more of it.

Please help meeee! 

Everybody, have a nice day/night/weekend!


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I'll take a shot in the dark here. Have you ever listened to Corinne Bailey Rae or Katie Melua? Here's a few links to check out.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

After that I doubt anyone will bother to scroll down any further but I made a list so I may as well post it. Not sure how many will pluck you.

Thea Gilmore - 



entertainment for the braindead - 



Soap&Skin - 



Bill Callahan (Smog) - 



Marissa Nadler - 



Chelsea Wolfe - 



Morita Doji - 



Songs: Ohia/Magnolia Electric Co./Jason Molina -


----------



## Daniela (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey, thanks! Sorry for the belated response!


----------



## Jakespeare (Nov 25, 2014)

Philip Glass... try Powaqquatsi sound track. It goes around the world.


----------

